# Lighting Fixtures



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Does it need to be directional or can it just light the space?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Switched said:


> Does it need to be directional or can it just light the space?




Does not needs to be directional. Currently is a FT40 lamp tucked into the lower corner and a big reflector directing the light downward to the floor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

WronGun said:


> Does not needs to be directional. Currently is a FT40 lamp tucked into the lower corner and a big reflector directing the light downward to the floor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about an LED tube in the existing fixture?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Forge Boyz said:


> What about an LED tube in the existing fixture?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


One with ballast bypass too! Getting them for less than 10 bucks a piece.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Talk to a local lighting guy. Make those bastids work for a living.

Amazon is not the place for lighting advice.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

1+ on the LED retrofit tubes. If that is a no go, install a 1x4 edge lit LED fixture over the existing holes. If you mention @MTW by name, HD will sell them to you at the special Peter D discounted rate of $99.97 each 
Take the old fixtures out and throw some lumber in between the existing frame in the ceiling to support the new lights. Leave the white trim/frame in the ceiling


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Another route is the cool replacement system with a driver that has magnets built into the case so installing it is as easy as placing it against the metal frame of the fixture , and it comes with output lines with snap together connectors for the wires going to some led lamp tubes they also produce, which also have rare earth magnets attached so they are placed super fast to the metal skin of the light. Then all you need to do is wirenut to supply power. I've changed out t-bar troffers with this system in 1 minute and just unwire the old ballast and lamps and leave em in place and stuck the other system in right around the old gear and slammed the cover shut . Looks exactly like 48" tubes are installed . They are mental they are so good.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I’ve decided to go for the direct wire FT40 replacements. Easy peasy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

